
June 22, 2020 - cryallsc
https://heathercoxrichardson.substack.com/p/june-22-2020?r=egh6&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=email&utm_source=hackernews
======
dreen
I don't know how defamation works in the US, but can't Obama sue Trump now?

